# Greeting from Russia!



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

its nice to meet you mate. I hope you can come to the stateside sometime and enjoy some of the mountains we have.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Nostravia Comrade... welcome I want to visit the Kamchatka peninsula before I pass to the next dimension, and or before it is completely destroyed and raped.


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for pleasant answers


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd love to ride Elbrus. I've checked into their summer boarding camp and it is actually pretty reasonable considering all they provide you. That would be a tough vacation to get the wife to agree to, hehe.

Welcome to the board. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

ohh, we have awful weather! Today is 6 of December, but there is VERY warm in the street. Sun is shining very hard, and the temperature is about 50°F
I'm practically crying, Where is Snow???


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Mexx said:


> ohh, we have awful weather! Today is 6 of December, but there is VERY warm in the street. Sun is shining very hard, and the temperature is about 50°F
> I'm practically crying, Where is Snow???


i feel with you man , i'm from belgium , i have more snow in my
fridge than theire is in this country


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, Mexx, from Moscow.

Have you gotten snow yet? We are still without...RUSSIAN WINTER?????


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

yess... todays morning we have about 1 mm of snow)))


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

1mm - progress!!))


----------

